# الرجاء المساعدة في صنع طائرة عمودية



## محمد ابو هيثم (4 يوليو 2008)

اذا ممكن احد يساعندي في صناعة طائرة مثل الي في الصورة يمكن صناعتها اذا فكرنا في الموضوع بجدية هي لخوانكم في فلسطين وشكرا لكم على من سوف يساهم لو بكلمه واحده


----------



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

اين الصوره .... 

استخدم مركز تحميل صور لاعاده رفع الصوره 

اذا لم يكن مركز صور المنتدي يعمل ..... استعمل هذا 
www.tamecom1.com/upload


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (5 يوليو 2008)

هذه هي صورة الطائرة العمودية 







www.tamecom1.com/upload/uploads/images/tamecom-78c0feef18.jpg


----------

